# Benefits of Training legs



## Andy_Massaro (Jan 26, 2006)

I was just wondering, besides the obvious what are the benefits of training legs

I've heard stuff about testosterone levels or something but I'm not too clear on that stuff

just maybe a link or something like that to steer me in the right direction would be great

thanks guys


----------



## LexusGS (Jan 26, 2006)

I'm no expert but all my lifts improved to a certain point since i have started doing squats and deadlifts.I was tought that if i get strong legs everything else would just follow in that direction. I go by that.


----------



## budhicks1 (Jan 26, 2006)

One very important improvement.
1. You will look proportional
J/K
When you workout your legs you put so much stress on the body it causes you to release natural androgens and growth hormones. Huge benefit!


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Jan 26, 2006)

Each exercise you do is responsible for creating GH (growth hormones). Certain exercises produce more GH than others. Why? Because they work more muscles. So, exercises like the squat and deadlift, which use nearly all muscles of the body, will logically produce proportionally high levels of GH. This helps your whole body to grow and use the GH to become stronger.

You also want your legs and back to be the strongest things on your body. Think about how big a normal person's legs are compared to his/her arms. The legs are much larger, right? It make sense. After all, they support your entire weight all day and should therefore be proportionally stronger. So, when you work out, make sure they're still proportionally stronger just like they were before you started. It's important especially for sports and strength training to have a strong back and legs (grip helps a lot too).


----------



## tannywild (Jan 26, 2006)

There's this one guy at the gym I call him "Bird Man"... never have I seen him workout his leg.. mother f'r has a huge upper body..

but the legs of a chicken... it's f'n HILARIOUS.


----------



## Andy_Massaro (Jan 26, 2006)

yeah that stuff makes sense, thanks guys


----------



## Andy_Massaro (Jan 26, 2006)

tannywild said:
			
		

> There's this one guy at the gym I call him "Bird Man"... never have I seen him workout his leg.. mother f'r has a huge upper body..
> 
> but the legs of a chicken... it's f'n HILARIOUS.



lmao thats hilarious, funny thing is I love working legs..

i like it more than arms/chest whatever..

but its just that upper body is more rewarding because the gains are more evident


----------



## kenwood (Jan 26, 2006)

Andy_Massaro said:
			
		

> lmao thats hilarious, funny thing is I love working legs..
> 
> i like it more than arms/chest whatever..
> 
> *but its just that upper body is more rewarding because the gains are more evident*



not if u walk around in a thong


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 26, 2006)

The best reason to do legs is that you won't be one of those fags at the gym that everyone on here comes and bitches about.  Plus it elicits a nice hormonal response.


----------



## MyK (Jan 26, 2006)

core strength and posture


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 26, 2006)

Many lower body exercises load the trunk to a greater extent than many upper body movements.

Your legs are a large part of your body.  Why wouldn't you train them?  A massive upper body with chicken legs does not look good to anyone.

There are a few things that help create an optimal hormonal response from a resistance training workout: the amount of muscle mass stimulated throughout the workout, lower rest intervals, and higher volume.  Training the lower body fits the category of stimulating a lot of muscle mass.

It's functional...


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, obviously, because the legs make up most of the muscular material on your body.  Not training them is absolutely ridiculous, like an oil company not tapping a huge oil field...the name of the game is usually:

a) athletic improvement
b) muscle hypertrophy
c) strength increases

In all three respects, training your legs will benefit your body more than any other group...


----------



## squanto (Jan 26, 2006)

tannywild said:
			
		

> There's this one guy at the gym I call him "Bird Man"... never have I seen him workout his leg.. mother f'r has a huge upper body..
> 
> but the legs of a chicken... it's f'n HILARIOUS.



that right there is reason enough. the other reasons just back that up.


----------



## Andy_Massaro (Jan 27, 2006)

i wasnt considering not training legs, i was just curious


----------

